# Wiring diagram for 1970 Massey Ferguson



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Can someone point me in the right direction on how to acquire a complete wiring diagram for a 1970 Massey Ferguson 135 with the Perkins Diesel Engine?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy tkrlyon1,

Unfortunately, I do not have a Massey Ferguson tractor. Many years ago, I owned a MF150 which was a great machine. 

For my Ford 3600 tractor, I have an I&T shop manual, which has a wiring diagram in the back. I&T shop manuals for a MF135 are readily available all over the internet. Typically $25-$30. Try ebay. Guys have told me that their manual doesn't have a wiring diagram, so before you buy one, confirm with the seller that it has a wiring diagram in the back, and also that the diagram illustrates an alternator rather than a generator.

Good Luck!


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks you for the information Sixbales


----------



## jgumphress (Mar 21, 2017)

If you are still looking for your schematic then please reply and I will link a PDF of my complete service manual and/or operators manual. May God bless


----------

